# Garnelen im Teich halten (europäische Kanal- / Süßwassergarnele)



## Luuh (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo!
Wir haben vor, sobald unser Teich fertig ist, "ein paar" Kanalgarnelen (Atyaephyra
desmaresti) im Teich zu halten. Jetzt habe ich mich dazu schonmal etwas eingelesen.
Für alle die auch daran interessiert sind, hier ein paar gute Info-Texte:

http://www.wirbellosen-aquarium.de/garnelen/sonstige/suesswassergarnele.html
http://kleingarten-neueinsteiger.info/garnelen-im-sommer-im-teich-pflegen/
http://www.garnelio.de/europaeische-suesswassergarnele-atyaephyra-desmaresti-p-361-1.html

Leider habe ich in keinem Informationen dazu gefunden, wie viele Garnelen
pro Liter gehalten werden sollten... Wir hatten vor um die 20 Stück in den Teich zu
setzen (etwa 6.000 Liter), allerdings will ich natürlich nicht, dass das viel zu viele sind
und sie sich nicht wohl fühlen, bzw. vllt. auch zu wenige sind und sie sich deswegen
nicht wohl fühlen... Vllt. weis da ja jemand von euch mehr drüber. 

Gruß

PS: Ansonsten werden wir nur etwa 8 Bitterlinge und 2 Teichmuscheln in den Teich
setzen. Es wird ein naturnaher Teich ohne Filter aber mit kleiner Pumpe für genügend
Sauerstoff mit recht vielen Pflanzen.


----------



## Michael der 2. (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo Luuh

Ich weiß nicht, ob Garnelen so eine gute Idee sind. Zu wenig kann man darüber lesen. Garnelen wegen den Algen ?
Des weiteren ist ein Teich mit Fischbesatz und Pumpe, so klein beide auch sein mögen, wirklich nicht mehr als Naturnah anzusehen.
Warum willst du die Fische und die Garnelen einsetzen? Wenn du was zum beobachten möchtest, sind Pumpe und Fische (Garnelen?) eher kontraproduktiv.
Es spielt sich in einem einfachen Wasserloch ohne Pumpe viel mehr Leben ab. Da kommen so viel verschiedene Wasserinsekten und wahrscheinlich auch Amphibien rein, dass die paar Fische das mMn nicht aufwiegen können.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Biotopfan (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo, vor Jahren hatte ich den gleichen Plan...hab mir 15 sündhaftteure  Europäische Süßwassergarnelen gekauft, und erstmal in einem 20 Literbecken gehalten, weil sie so winzig waren...Das lief ganz gut, da sie aber ein planktonisches Larvenstadium haben, konnte es mit Vermehrung im 20 Literbecken nix werden...Deshalb hab ich sie in meinen etwa 1000-1200Literteich ohne Filter gesetzt...Hab die Süßen niemehr gesehen...
Denkemal die Libellenlarven haben sie in kürzester Zeit platt gemacht...
Fische gab es damals nicht. Wer schonmal zugesehen hat, wie eine Mosaikjungferlarve jagt, weiß wovon ich rede. 20 Stück sind auf jedenfall viel zu wenig, wenn was übrigbleiben soll...ich werde es nichtmehr versuchen, obwohl ich ein riesen Garnelenfan bin und etliche Farbschläge und Arten im Haus pflege...
VG Monika


----------



## Luuh (28. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
Das ist natürlich schade, da ich Garnelen auch sehr mag... Aber da kann man dann wohl nichts machen.
@Michael der 2. die Fische möchte ich aber dennoch reinsetzen, gerade weil die ja sehr klein sind und daher
nicht viele Amphibien fressen sollten. Wir werden den Teich so naturnah wie möglich gestalten, aber
wahrscheinlich werden wir nicht um eine Pumpe für mehr Sauerstoff herum kommen (oder?).
Gruß


----------



## Michael der 2. (28. Juni 2014)

Unterwasserpflanzen bilden viel mehr Sauerstoff, als es eine Pumpe schaffen kann...

Grüße


----------



## Luuh (28. Juni 2014)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Unterwasserpflanzen bilden viel mehr Sauerstoff, als es eine Pumpe schaffen kann...
> 
> Grüße


Also meinst du, wir brauchen für die 8 Bitterlinge und 2 Teichmuscheln keine Pumpe?
Das wäre natürlich klasse, dann haben es die Tiere im / am Teich auch viel ruhiger...
Gruß


----------



## Michael der 2. (28. Juni 2014)

Ja. Pflanzen können das Wasser mehr sättigen als eine Pumpe


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Juni 2014)

Bei 6000 Litern und Unterwasserpflanzen brauchst du keine Pumpe für die 8 Bitterlinge. Kaufe die __ Muscheln erst wenn der Teich schon ein bisschen steht. Sonst verhungern die. Würde aber die Bitterlinge nicht nehmen sondern Regenbogenelritzen oder __ Moderlieschen. Zumeist klappt das mit den Muscheln nicht.
Ich habe in meinem rund 24.000 Litern zwei Muscheln gesetzt.
Eine habe ich heute offen gesehen...also tot. Schätze die andere wird es dann auch nicht gepackt haben.

Regenbogenelritzen : http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-haustiere/regenbogenelritze/k0c130


----------



## Biotopfan (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo, ich hatte mir eine Kaskade in den Kopf gesetzt und auch 3 Jahre mitlaufen lassen...dann war ich zu faul die Pumpe wieder zu verlegen und seitdem steht die Kaskade still...
Viele Pflanzen assililieren auch unterm Eis..vorneweg das Spießmoos 
Wenn man das im Teich hat, braucht man nie belüften, auch im heißesten Sommer nicht.
VG Monika


----------



## Christine (28. Juni 2014)

Regenbogenelritzen sind schöne Fische, aber die möchten Strömung haben. Da wären wir also doch wieder bei einer Pumpe. Ausserdem würde ich die nicht irgendwo kaufen, sondern direkt an der Quelle bei unserem Werner. Da weiß man nämlich, was man kriegt!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/464666/
Wenn Du auf die Pumpe verzichten möchtest, dann nimm lieber __ Moderlieschen oder Goldelritzen.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Juni 2014)

Christine schrieb:


> Regenbogenelritzen sind schöne Fische, aber die möchten Strömung haben.


 Alle möglichen Fische mögen Strömung. Die brauchen aber keine Strömung. Bei mir im Teich sind es eher Koi, welche sich in den Bereich des Wasserstrom rumtreiben.


----------



## Luuh (28. Juni 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Alle möglichen Fische mögen Strömung. Die brauchen aber keine Strömung. Bei mir im Teich sind es eher Koi, welche sich in den Bereich des Wasserstrom rumtreiben.


Dass Notropis Strömung gern haben, habe ich jetzt aber auch schon recht oft gelesen und ich will die Tierchen
nicht nicht-artgerecht halten... Außerdem habe ich mich bereits sehr über die Bitterlinge informiert und ich denke
eigentlich, dass das schon die richtigen Fische sein sollten (klein, brauchen nur kleinere Schwärme, relativ
anspruchslos, fressen hauptsächlich Algen / Pflanzen / Mückenlarven, etc.).

Das mit den Teichmuscheln stellt natürlich irgendwo ein Problem da, allerdings habe ich mich auch über diese
gut informiert, auch schon ein Sandgebiet angelegt (werde ich noch etwas tiefer machen) und die Idee, dass man
sie über den Winter in einem Eimer mit Sand auf den Teichgrund stellen kann, klingt eigentlich auch ganz gut.
Sowie, dass man sie Füttern kann indem man in einem Eimer mit ehemaligem Teichwasser Algen wachsen lässt
und sie dann für eine Zeit lang dort reinsetzt.

Letztendlich bin ich natürlich gerne für eure Vorschläge offen und finde das auch echt klasse, dass ihr so viel
Ahnung von der Materie habt! (An dieser Stelle mal vielen Dank an alle, die hier schon geantwortet haben!),
aber bisher konnte ich eigentlich noch keine wirkliche Konkurrenz zu den Bitterlingen und den Teichmuscheln finden...

Gruß und nochmals vielen Dank!


----------



## nicole.englert (28. Juni 2014)

Ich würde dir auch eher __ Moderlieschen empfehlen... Von meinen eingesetzten Bitterlingen hab ich damals auch nie wieder was gesehen, die __ Muscheln haben es nicht überlebt. Bitterlinge verstecken sich den ganzen Tag. 
Während Moderlieschen __ Oberflächenfische sind und ganz hübsch anzuschauen... Fressen genauso Algen... 
In der Strömung stehen bei mir alle gern Regenbogen genauso wie die Lieschen.

VG Nicole


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juni 2014)

Hi,

von den ganzen heimischen Fischarten ernähren sich nur 2 (__ Rotfeder und __ Nase) eher herbivor, alle anderen Cypriniden bevorzugen in der Natur die carnivore Kost. Was die so an Pflanzenkost fressen landet meißt eher zufällig oder in Mangelzeiten mit im Magen (__ Döbel z.B sind da eine kleine Ausnahme, wärend dem Fruchtfall sind die ganz verrückt nach reifen Früchten wie Kirschen, Himbeeren, Holunderbeeren, Vogelbeeren ect. die ins Wasser plumsen) wenn sie in Pflanzenbeständen Futtertiere von den Blättern klauben oder Algen am Boden mit einsaugen. __ Moderlieschen fressen Anflug, kleine Insektenlarven und Kleinkrebse, Algen z.B. nehmen die eigentlich nur dann in geringer Menge zu sich wenn sie nichts besseres finden oder hinter Kleintieren im Algenaufwuchs her sind

MfG Frank


----------



## nicole.englert (28. Juni 2014)

Na wenn du das sagst, meine stehen immer besonders eifrig in der Strömung wenn da aufgewirbelter Mulm kommt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juni 2014)

Hi Nicole,

im Mulm wimmelt es ja auch von Kleinsttierchen die dem Mulm weiter abbauen. Hinter denen sind die Lieschen in der Strömung her (schlechte Schwimmer sind da sehr leichte Beute)

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (28. Juni 2014)

Hei, ja Bitterlinge sind  ein prima Ausdauertraining 
An den Teich knien, regungslos verharren und warten bis sich einer zeigt...
Einmal mit der Wimper gezuckt is er wieder weg...
Und ein besonderes Fest, wenn sie in die Muschel ablaichen...
Hecktik, Erotik, Fußpilz...da is Sturm im Wasserglas...
Zaungäste äh Spanner siehe oben...
Salzsäule, sonst gibts nix zu sehen...
VG Monika


----------



## wp-3d (29. Juni 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Alle möglichen Fische mögen Strömung. Die brauchen aber keine Strömung.



Hallo,

grundsätzlich ja es geht vieles, aber ist es artgerecht?      (Ein ganz krasses Beispiel sind Legehühner, sie lassen sich in Legebatterien halten.)
Ich denke, es sollten Tipps gegeben werden wie Tiere der Art entsprechend auch in einem Teich gehalten werden sollten.

Genügend Sauerstoff ist bei Tierhaltung im Teich immer Voraussetzung.
Bei oftmals ungenügender unterwasser Bepflanzung kann schon eine leichte Wasserbewegung den Sauerstoffdefizit ausgleichen. 


Auch die Haltung von __ Muscheln im Teich ist oft auch nur ein Versuch.
Ist in einem stehenden Gewässer um die Muschel kein Wasseraustausch, kann es an Nahrung fehlen und verleitet sie zum wandern,
was sie schwächt und letztendlich auch zum Tod führen kann.

Ein Sprudelstein kann Bewegung im Teich bringen, die Muschel bekommt eher Nahrung und Schwarmfische zeigen bei Wasserbewegung
auch ihr Art-typisches Schwarm-verhalten.


.


----------



## Luuh (29. Juni 2014)

wp-3d schrieb:


> Ein Sprudelstein kann Bewegung im Teich bringen, die Muschel bekommt eher Nahrung und Schwarmfische zeigen bei Wasserbewegung auch ihr Art-typisches Schwarm-verhalten.


Eine wirklich gute Antwort Werner 
Sollte ich dementsprechend doch ein Sprudelstein benutzen? Ich habe gehört, die anderen Tiere
würden es nicht so gerne mögen, wenn so eine "Bewegung" im Wasser ist. Eigentlich hatte ich mich
jetzt schon für __ Moderlieschen entschieden, wobei ich schon sehr gerne Teichmuscheln halten würde.
Natürlich nur wenn ich es hinkriege sie artgerecht zu halten, allerdings weis ich leider nicht ob das
in diesem Teich möglich ist....

Gruß


----------



## Christine (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo Luuh,

mit einem Sprudelstein machst Du aus Deinem Teich noch lange keinen reissenden Gebirgsbach. Es ist nämlich gar nicht so einfach einen Teich so zu bauen, dass die Strömung alle Ecken erreicht. Es gibt noch genug Raum für ruhebedürftige Tiere.


----------

